# E98 Faema president 2 group- Does anyone have a manual or link to please



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Evening all

Having succombed to a little E-bay madness this evening am now the owner of a yet to be collected from Havant, Faema E98A president 2 group.

Does anyone happen to have or have a link to a manual etc for what am sure will turn into a bit of a project ( any info also gratefully received)?

Have managed to find a german parts diagram but very little else so far. Source of parts will no doubt also be required

Many thanks in advance

John


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're going to do a complete stripdown, acid clean & rebuild, there's no manual for that: A good parts diagram will be more useful.

Take lots of pics, mark all connections (mechanical & electrical) and take it nice & steady.

Keep your fingers crossed that the ECU & touchpads are OK - new ones will cost a fortune.

Faema spares are available in the UK, depending on the age of your machine.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the above will know a bit more over the next couple of days as "excellent condition used coffee maker in great working order just needs plumbing in and away you go" could be everything from a gem to diabolical insides. Will keep updated.

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I hope this is of help. It shows the parts diagram you wanted, in english. And you can purchase the parts from the website

If you click on each diagram it shows an enlarged view.

Apologies if this is for the wrong machine

http://www.coffeeparts.com.au/parts-by-brand/commercial/faema


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Bang on and thank you very much, greatly appreciated.

Star!

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

johnealey said:


> Bang on and thank you very much, greatly appreciated.
> 
> Star!
> 
> John


Your very welcome Sir and glad on this occasion I could be of assistance


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Solenoid valves, pump heads etc are all standard industry components.

Service kits are also available for all the washers, seals, o-rings & gaskets needed on a complete stripdown & overhaul.

Havant is probably a hard water area, so a good descaling may well be required (plastic dustbin + phosphoric acid....)


----------

